# Ipad cannot connect to network



## Elkillerduck (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey guys,

My school just recently switched to a new network architecture, and one of the iPads that have been working seamlessly is refusing to access the network.

Other iPads and iPhones pick up the network just fine.

I have tried to renew the address and then tried to "forget" the network and re-typed in the security key. 

The teacher who is assigned this iPad uses it on her wireless network at home, so i know it is not the wi-fi.

One of the weird parts is that when i renew the address, the new address does not fit with the current IP architecture. In fact it is no where near close. Much less the subnet mask.


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey.

I wonder if forgetting the home network and then trying to add it back would help.

Also, under Settings>General, do you have a 'Profiles' option?

Crit.


----------



## Elkillerduck (Feb 15, 2011)

I'll have the teacher try forgetting the home network. And what should I be looking for under Profiles? Anything specific? or should it be fairly simple to figure out.


----------



## Elkillerduck (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info crit, but after forgetting the home network, it still is pulling a weird address. However, i talked to one of the Net admins and he told me that the other schools are pulling similar addresses, so it might be a problem on their end.

I can't find a profiles option under the settings>general, maybe different version?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

In the Settings>General>Reset there is a Reset Network Settings button, click that and reboot the device, then try connecting to the school network.

Also moving this to gadget forum where it should be.


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

Elkillerduck said:


> Thanks for the info crit, but after forgetting the home network, it still is pulling a weird address. However, i talked to one of the Net admins and he told me that the other schools are pulling similar addresses, so it might be a problem on their end.
> 
> I can't find a profiles option under the settings>general, maybe different version?


Apologies for the delay here! Basically, if there is no 'Profiles' option, you're good to go. It's more of a networking policy / certificate that gets installed, I didn't think you'd have it, but worth a check!

Did you manage to get to the bottom of this?

Cheers.


----------

